
Herpes simplex virus is present in at least four out of five people - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/j5q3gy/herpes-welcome-to-the-disease-you-probably-have
======
eganist
Missing from this: all the research that points to a substantial link between
the virus (HSV1 specifically) and Alzheimer's in some subgroups (notably the
ApoE 4 group). Selected opinions and studies from the most basic of google
scholar searches:

[https://www.j-alz.com/editors-blog/posts/case-viral-role-
alz...](https://www.j-alz.com/editors-blog/posts/case-viral-role-alzheimers-
disease)

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4019841/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4019841/)

[https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnagi.2014.0020...](https://www.frontiersin.org/articles/10.3389/fnagi.2014.00202/full)

But HSV1 is also the most commonly transmitted form, so... shrug. Unless
there's a viable cure for it, nothing any of us can do.

------
craftyguy
That, and HPV.

